# GODEFROY MEDICINE



## athometoo (Jan 20, 2009)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON THIS BOTTLE . ALMOST DISCARDED IT  . SCREW TOP  , BROWN  , HAS EXPANSION CHAMBERS ON THE SIDE  . TWO FLUID OUNCES . GODEFROY , ST.LOUIS,MO PAT ON BOTTOM IS D-108796 . I WOULD POST A PIC BUT IM AT WORK RIGHT NOW. SEARCH ON THIS SITE COMES UP WITH NOTHING . THANKS AGAIN . RED I GOT YOUR EMAIL TODAY .


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.google.com/patents?id=d0wCAAAAEBAJ&dq=patent108796&as_drrb_ap=q&as_minm_ap=1&as_miny_ap=2009&as_maxm_ap=1&as_maxy_ap=2009&as_drrb_is=q&as_minm_is=1&as_miny_is=2009&as_maxm_is=1&as_maxy_is=2009&ie=ISO-8859-1&output=html


----------

